# Low resolution in multi-boot screen?

## pmam

After re-installation, the multi-boot screen - I mean the screen just after grub - 

is with low resolution - similar to Bios resolution. All graphic drivers are built-in kernel (but not modules).

Before, it was with high resolution. Actually, it is not important, but for my curiosity,

I would like to know the reason, and maybe it is a symptom for other issues?

----------

## chithanh

Ensure that your kernel has CONFIG_PRINTK_TIME enabled, and show us your dmesg. This will tell which driver initializes at what time.

----------

## pmam

chithanh Hi,

CONFIG_PRINTK_TIME is enabled, but when I hit dmesg|less I get this strange output - many lines like these:

```
[11117.459489] show_signal_msg: 66 callbacks suppressed

[11117.459496] pcmanfm[13795]: segfault at 1 ip 00007fb6c15e9142 sp 00007ffe90e6f860 error 4 in libfm.so.4.0.3[7fb6c15ce000+39000]

[11117.543163] pcmanfm[13800]: segfault at 1 ip 00007efd84a1f142 sp 00007ffe4a5f0090 error 4 in libfm.so.4.0.3[7efd84a04000+39000]

[11117.619841] pcmanfm[13805]: segfault at 1 ip 00007f4335202142 sp 00007ffd1f42e760 error 4 in libfm.so.4.0.3[7f43351e7000+39000]

[11117.693077] pcmanfm[13810]: segfault at 1 ip 00007fbcf543f142 sp 00007ffca8e10740 error 4 in libfm.so.4.0.3[7fbcf5424000+39000]

[11117.768247] pcmanfm[13815]: segfault at 1 ip 00007f5cf61bc142 sp 00007ffd4048b6b0 error 4 in libfm.so.4.0.3[7f5cf61a1000+39000]

[11117.820302] pcmanfm[13820]: segfault at 1 ip 00007f73b04b6142 sp 00007ffd87fb6b90 error 4 in libfm.so.4.0.3[7f73b049b000+39000]

[11117.900737] pcmanfm[13825]: segfault at 1 ip 00007f5ed9e64142 sp 00007ffc088b26f0 error 4 in libfm.so.4.0.3[7f5ed9e49000+39000]

[11117.975111] pcmanfm[13830]: segfault at 1 ip 00007f50b74b4142 sp 00007ffcd3bd53d0 error 4 in libfm.so.4.0.3[7f50b7499000+39000]

[11118.037863] pcmanfm[13835]: segfault at 1 ip 00007ff1b488b142 sp 00007ffcdb1a0fd0 error 4 in libfm.so.4.0.3[7ff1b4870000+39000]

[11118.103184] pcmanfm[13840]: segfault at 1 ip 00007f2f0e57a142 sp 00007ffe038cd700 error 4 in libfm.so.4.0.3[7f2f0e55f000+39000]
```

I know there is a problem with pcmanfm - I am working with LXDE and this file manager does not work -

do not know how to fix it. May be it causes to problem with dmesg output???

----------

## pmam

I did reboot and now there is better dmesg output: 

http://pastebin.com/A6syEFy8

----------

## chithanh

```
[    0.229975] Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 160x64
```

It appears that the i915 driver switches to high-resolution framebuffer console after 0.2 seconds. Are you talking about the time between grub and those 0.2 seconds? If so, set linux_gfx_mode=keep in grub.cfg and enable CONFIG_FB_SIMPLE and CONFIG_X86_SYSFB.

If not, maybe describe in more detail the screen which comes after grub.

----------

## pmam

I am talking about the multi-boot screen - the screen that shows all OS options:

Defualt Gentoo, old versions of Gentoo, win7 ...

This screen has low resolution.

----------

## chithanh

That screen is usually displayed by grub, not after it. You may have to set grub_gfxmode to "auto" or a specific resolution that you want.

----------

## pmam

I have done this:

 *Quote:*   

> set linux_gfx_mode=keep in grub.cfg and enable CONFIG_FB_SIMPLE and CONFIG_X86_SYSFB.

 

and it did not help. BTW: after running grub2-mkconfig -o /boot/grub/grub.cfg, it changed again to set gfxmode=auto.

If this low-resolution is not important (just aesthetic), I will leave it as is... 

But, why it happens, it was ok in previous installations, no need to change anything in grub.cfg...

Some consistency is essential   :Smile: 

Here the first part of /boot/grub/grub.cfg:

```
#

# DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE

#

# It is automatically generated by grub2-mkconfig using templates

# from /etc/grub.d and settings from /etc/default/grub

#

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/00_header ###

if [ -s $prefix/grubenv ]; then

  load_env

fi

if [ "${next_entry}" ] ; then

   set default="${next_entry}"

   set next_entry=

   save_env next_entry

   set boot_once=true

else

   set default="0"

fi

if [ x"${feature_menuentry_id}" = xy ]; then

  menuentry_id_option="--id"

else

  menuentry_id_option=""

fi

export menuentry_id_option

if [ "${prev_saved_entry}" ]; then

  set saved_entry="${prev_saved_entry}"

  save_env saved_entry

  set prev_saved_entry=

  save_env prev_saved_entry

  set boot_once=true

fi

function savedefault {

  if [ -z "${boot_once}" ]; then

    saved_entry="${chosen}"

    save_env saved_entry

  fi

}

function load_video {

  if [ x$feature_all_video_module = xy ]; then

    insmod all_video

  else

    insmod efi_gop

    insmod efi_uga

    insmod ieee1275_fb

    insmod vbe

    insmod vga

    insmod video_bochs

    insmod video_cirrus

  fi

}

if [ x$feature_default_font_path = xy ] ; then

   font=unicode

else

insmod part_msdos

insmod ext2

set root='hd0,msdos8'

if [ x$feature_platform_search_hint = xy ]; then

  search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root --hint-bios=hd0,msdos8 --hint-efi=hd0,msdos8 --hint-baremetal=ahci0,msdos8  e9b78348-b2ec-4813-b669-0cb230a997df

else

  search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root e9b78348-b2ec-4813-b669-0cb230a997df

fi

    font="/usr/share/grub/unicode.pf2"

fi

if loadfont $font ; then

  set gfxmode=auto

  load_video

  insmod gfxterm

  set locale_dir=$prefix/locale

  set lang=en_US

  insmod gettext

fi

terminal_output gfxterm

if [ x$feature_timeout_style = xy ] ; then

  set timeout_style=menu

  set timeout=5

# Fallback normal timeout code in case the timeout_style feature is

# unavailable.

else

  set timeout=5

fi

### END /etc/grub.d/00_header ###

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/10_linux ###

menuentry 'Gentoo GNU/Linux' --class gentoo --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os $menuentry_id_option 'gnulinux-simple-e9b78348-b2ec-4813-b669-0cb230a997df' {

   load_video

   if [ "x$grub_platform" = xefi ]; then

      set gfxpayload=keep

   fi

   insmod gzio

   insmod part_msdos

   insmod ext2

   set root='hd0,msdos6'

   if [ x$feature_platform_search_hint = xy ]; then

     search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root --hint-bios=hd0,msdos6 --hint-efi=hd0,msdos6 --hint-baremetal=ahci0,msdos6  ad34f95a-5db6-4142-9bb5-9578a10bf69f

   else

     search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root ad34f95a-5db6-4142-9bb5-9578a10bf69f

   fi

   echo   'Loading Linux 3.18.9-gentoo ...'

   linux   /vmlinuz-3.18.9-gentoo root=/dev/sda8 ro  
```

----------

